

Ask YC: Prerequisites to quitting? - ambition

What would/did you do to prepare to quit full-time employment favour of a startup? Is your team of cofounders tentative or finalized? Detailed down to the paperwork?<p>How many months of living expenses should be ready?<p>At what stage is the product? Is there an idea chosen? A prototype?
======
matthewer
Hi. I left a job at Yahoo and my co-founder left a job at live-nation to start
our company. I left about a month earlier and got our paper work together
(business documents and the like.) I was also able to raise a little money
from friends and family before we started. We have not taken a salary in
months, and both of us have been living off our savings. We are young (25/24)
so money is tight.

We had an idea, but could never have gotten things started if we didn't take a
leap of faith. Quitting and getting things moving is the hardest thing to do.
The first month feels very scary. We only had an idea, but in my opinion it
was worth it to quit. I hope this helps.

~~~
ambition
Yes, it does. Thanks for sharing. It seems like you're pleased with your
decision. And, good luck.

~~~
matthewer
Thanks man. Just make sure you are on top of your business documents
(contracts/tax information ect.) My least favorite thing to deal with, but
ultimately very important.

